# Northern New York Moose



## thewoodlands (Sep 17, 2009)

Pictures of a small moose cruising around.

Zap


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 17, 2009)

small moose who's shoulder is nearly the height of that suv he's walking past. funny how some things are relative eh? nice pic btw


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 18, 2009)

he looks a little scrawny, you need to feed him better for moose season.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool....surprised to see they're so fearless of civilization in broad daylight.


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2009)

Didja go out an pet it?  Didja,didja??

Last time I saw a moose up close was through the windshield of my truck, at night, with all 4 tires locked up and a boat trying to push me into it.  It wasn't a little one like the one pictured.  It was a full grown one.  Them suckers are BIG.  Stopped about 8 ft short of taking the legs out from underneath it.  Wheeew....too close.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Didja go out an pet it?  Didja,didja??
> 
> Last time I saw a moose up close was through the windshield of my truck, at night, with all 4 tires locked up and a boat trying to push me into it.  It wasn't a little one like the one pictured.  It was a full grown one.  Them suckers are BIG.  Stopped about 8 ft short of taking the legs out from underneath it.  Wheeew....too close.



The picture was sent to me by a friend, I have missed a few deer hauling our boat.


Zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 18, 2009)

Bullwinkle is in NY now? How "Northern" in NY was that?


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Bullwinkle is in NY now? How "Northern" in NY was that?



Picture was taken 5 miles from the Canadian Border near the St.Lawrence Seaway Massena New York.


Zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 18, 2009)

I see, the darn thing is probably an illegal immigrant!


----------



## billb3 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've barely missed one with both feet  on the brakes at night, too.

At lhe last second he stopped looking at me sliding towards him and took two steps and he was gone.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 18, 2009)

Off to the races!
http://www.saratogian.com/articles/2009/06/16/news/doc4a364e27305ab790389653.txt


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 18, 2009)

These pictures were taken  minutes from here. Every year at least 1 or 2 moose are spotted  now. He was 1st spotted close to the power dam on the st lawrence which is located on an island. Probably swam over . He is lucky he is not in jail


----------



## Pagey (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd hate to have one of those after me when it was all crazed from the rut.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2009)

I drive trailer truck up here in northern maine. I hit 1 moose and 3 deer last year. The moose was a small cow, about 600lbs. Broad sided her about 65mph. I have a moose bumper on the truck, worked like it's supposed to. The ins company had to replace it($4,000). They're a nice bumper www.aliarc.com  The bumper hit the deer like they were small dogs, knocked them off the edge of the road and keep on truckin'.
-
Moose are a big and deadly nuisance up here. See many, many too many in the run of a year. Once i came very close to hitting another one, he took off running up the road when I drug the tires and laid on the air horn. Lost site of his backside, cause he was so close to the front of the truck. Should of hit him, scared him so bad when he was trying to get away, he sh!t all over the front of my truck. That was not very nice. :coolgrin:


----------



## fossil (Sep 18, 2009)

Fly fishing for Rainbows in the Yellowstone River (inside the park), ca. 1971.  Perfectly serene, silent late afternoon.  Heard a noise like something big coming down the hill behind me.  Turned around and there was a Moose that might have weighed twice the one in your pics making his (her?) way down to the river.  Walked right past me, no more than four feet away (didn't smell particularly good!), right down into the river, swam across and walked up the bank on the other side.  River at that point was probably about 30 yards wide and moving at a non-trivial pace (and deep enough that the big ole Moose had to swim, with mostly just a head above water).  This Moose knew just where to go into it from this side so that after swimming across it would be just where the trail emerged some ways downstream on the other.  It was all rather surreal and amazing.  It was a huge animal...for all I knew when I first heard it and hadn't yet seen it, it could've been an elephant.  (But that would be _really_ rare in Yellowstone).  I'd post a pic, but Fenwick hadn't quite gotten around to incorporating "castcams" into their reels/rods yet back then.  Rick


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 18, 2009)

One was spotted last week at Schroon Lake...  Exit 25 on the Northway.  


Matt


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 19, 2009)

they're all over the place up here in maine. I saw my first one on the way to work one morning galloping across a yard (imagine a large cow galloping like a horse), the other interesting one was a calf that must of gotten lost, it wandered through my neighborhood one morning (on the rochester, NH border) and later was found on my neighbors property, it had fallen down a steep bank and broken its neck, when he called the game warden, he was told to put some lime on it. (it stunk) If you drive rt 202 in Lebanon, ME there is a stretch through a big swamp and the traffic will get backed up from people stopping to see the moose feeding some days. One guy in my town hit one at night, he always drives slow so the moose landed on his hood instead of on him. (totaled the car)


----------



## rphurley (Sep 19, 2009)

I've seen one once.  In Vermont, leaving  Mt Snow ski area, standing on the side of the road.  Awesome experience!


----------



## gibson (Sep 19, 2009)

Saw a couple on a camping trip in Northern Maine when I was 11.  Then a few more in NH, in college.  They can swim like a labrador retriever, surprisingly.  Maybe not that good, but good enough for sure.  Wouldn't want to be dodging them on the road too often.  Deer can rack up a car (pun not intended), moose crashes kill people.


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Didja go out an pet it?  Didja,didja??
> 
> Last time I saw a moose up close was through the windshield of my truck, at night, with all 4 tires locked up and a boat trying to push me into it.  It wasn't a little one like the one pictured.  It was a full grown one.  Them suckers are BIG.  Stopped about 8 ft short of taking the legs out from underneath it.  Wheeew....too close.



Nice photo Zap.  Jags,  thats pretty much all I get to see in the mornings durring my rush second  into work on the Alaska highway.
 So far none of them has given me the finger yet! God how I dont miss driving in and out of Vancouver B.C. every day.


----------



## colebrookman (Sep 20, 2009)

The wife and I just saw one yesterday in Chester Ma.  He crossed Rt. 20 into the woods.  About a 3year old male, very dark, almost black coat.  Looking for his honey.  Because of their size moose are always great to see.
Ed


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 22, 2009)

More nny moose   http://northcountrynow.com/hometown-photos/view.asp?a=potsdam&id=2651   .These 2 were seen 1/2 hour south from where the other moose were photographed.


----------



## bfunk13 (Sep 29, 2009)

We are getting quite the moose population in the snowy range mountains here in Wyoming.
When i was a kid there were no moose up there. These guys live about 30 miles from my house.
I must have 200 photos of our moose.

Brad


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 29, 2009)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> I must have 200 photos of our moose.
> Brad



Your moose? do you have a personal stake in these particular moose? (mooses?)

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are great pictures you took.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 29, 2009)

TreePapa said:
			
		

> bfunk13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not mooses..........meeses.
-
first week of moose season up here, starting to lug them out of here by the trailer load. Well, one per trailer.


----------

